# New pellet smoker in Connecticut



## mikefam (May 3, 2009)

Hello to the group. I'm new here and new to smoking with a Traeger pellet fired grill. Well almost new, I've been cooking on it almost constantly for a month now and getting pretty good results. 

I just found this group today and I'll be doing some reading and I hope to find some other pellet users here to share and learn from their experiences. 

Mike.


----------



## fire it up (May 3, 2009)

Welcome Mike, you sure came to the right place.
Great to hear about your new smoker and that you are having success.  I have no doubt that will continue, especially if you read around and ask any questions you have.
We love pictures as well.
Happy smoking.


----------



## irishteabear (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  There are some members who also use a Traeger.  I'm sure you'll hear from them soon.


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 5, 2009)

Welcome! Where in CT are you from?


----------



## bassman (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## cman95 (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## richoso1 (May 5, 2009)

Mike, welcome to the SMF. I think you'll be pleased interacting with the members here who like to share good times. it's all good my friend.


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2009)

Hello Mike and welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you joined us.  Congrats on the new Traeger, I've heard good things about those rigs.  Good luck and happy smokin'!


----------



## grothe (May 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard Mike....nice ta have ya here!


----------



## mikefam (May 5, 2009)

I'm impressed at all of the replies to my post - it looks like you guys have a pretty active group here. I'm glad that I found it.

I've had a really good time with the pellet grill for the first few weeks and there's something that I'd like to pass on to new owners or prospective owners. I bought the grill intending to use it as a smoker for the occasional ribs or brisket but I find that I'm using it almost every day. In addition to smoking ribs and brisket we've grilled chicken parts, burgers, flank steak and a home made pizza. That stove even makes lean ground turkey burgers delicious. There's definitely a learning curve and it takes a little longer than the gas grill to cook a burger but what a difference.

 If you like that smoky flavor don't limit yourself to just slow smoking with the pellet grill. It makes one heck of an every day cooker too.

Mike.


----------



## mikefam (May 5, 2009)

I'm in the south central part of the state a little north of New Haven.

Mike.


----------



## billbo (May 5, 2009)

Welcome Mike! Glad you like the site! Lots of good info on here.


----------



## mikejerky (May 9, 2009)

Good to have another pellet muncher on the site. Let me know if I can answer any questions you may have.


Mike


----------



## jagerviking (May 9, 2009)

traeger owner here as well!!! welcome to the forums.


----------



## ol' smokey (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Mike.


----------



## mikefam (May 11, 2009)

Mike I do have a question for you. What is your temperature and time for baby back ribs?  Tin foil or no? What works best for you? Also what kind of pellet smoker do you have?

I've done them twice with and without foil and I'm not completely happy with them yet. I've done better with them straight on the rack of my charcoal smoker.

Mike.


----------



## creative rock (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mike from northern California. Lots of talented people here to help you. Don't just expect help from Traeger owners for ideas and recipes... ADAPT it to your use and you will be further ahead :D

enjoy your new adventure into the TBS!
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## mikefam (May 11, 2009)

I hear what you're saying Rocky. I think that I am a little hung up on looking at the digital thermometer and the idea that pellets cook different than a charcoal fire. I'll have to try working from a normal thermometer placed in the smoker like I did with charcoal. The digital thermometer swings up and down pretty quickly and I'm having a little trouble getting a grip on how long to cook ribs. Brisket and steak and chicken parts have been more forgiving than the baby backs and have come out great. 

Practice makes perfect, I just hope that my doctor doesn't read this thread - he's trying to keep my cholesterol down :)

Mike.


----------



## rufus (May 11, 2009)

sounds like you are on your way


----------



## creative rock (May 11, 2009)

I would never say "Mike, don't go against  doctors advice, or wisdom" but I eat good, for the most part, partake of my smoked items... and the doctor is happy with my cholesterol, I guess I am lucky.

to me method of smoke, what ever it is... I won't try to re-invent the wheel, Just adapt to what I am using to the recipe recommendations. I hope that makes sense.

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## mikejerky (May 14, 2009)

Hey Mike, I have a 124 pro smoker and use it lots. 
When I do bb ribs I run at 225 on temp for 2 hrs. then foil and splash with apple juice and black label wiskey for 1 hr. Then no foil for another hour at about 200 to firm them up. All times are approx. depends on outside temps and the ribs and sometimes moon phases. Hope this helps.


----------



## smokyjeff (May 14, 2009)

Welcome Mike!!!!!! Your in the right place.


----------



## mikefam (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to give the ribs another shot this weekend and will let you know how it goes.

Mike.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Welcome Mike.  Glad to have you here


----------



## mikefam (May 17, 2009)

OK so I did a rack of spare ribs today and they were good but I would still like them more tender. I think that I'm having some trouble with the Traeger cooking too fast when it's set at 225. The temp ranges from about 220 - 250 and the ribs looked done after only two hours straight on the grill. I was afraid of drying them out so at that point I foiled them with apple juice for about a half hour, then back on the grill for a half hour and then glazed them with bbq sauce on both sides on the gas grill (high heat). I think that I would have done better to cook them slower and longer but they were very good. The only lower setting on the grill is "smoke" which I was afraid would take all day to cook but I think that's what I'll have to try next time.

Mike.


----------

